# Fragebögen zur Fischereiprüfung



## Ang1969 (17. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


  wer hat Lust mir zu helfen?
  Für die Erweiterung meines kostenlosen Internet-Services (www.amhaken.eu) benötige ich Fragebögen zur Fischereiprüfung aus anderen Bundesländern, natürlich mit den richtigen Antworten. Wie Sie sehen können, habe ich die Fischereiprüfung aus NRW bereitgestellt damit jeder kostenlos zur einer bevorstehenden Prüfung sich vorbereiten kann. 
   Jede Hilfe ist willkommen!


----------

